# How To Fix Custom Binary Blocked On A Samsung Galaxy Core Pr



## 420MeganTheSavage69 (Apr 19, 2017)

Every time I try to turn on my Samsung Galaxy Core Prime in the top left corner it says "Custom Binary Blocked by Reactivation Lock. SECURE FAIL: KERNEL." I have no idea why/what this is or how to fix it as I'm not very tech savy and so I really need help lol. Any help/advice will be greatly appreciated, thank you!


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Do what the person suggsts on one of the many site you posted this same issue
https://www.cnet.com/forums/discussions/how-to-fix-custom-binary-blocked-on-a-samsung-galaxy-core/


----------

